# Advise for a 5 week old pup?



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

I *now *know about the ramifications of weaning and bringing home a pup too early are, but what is done is done.

Any advise to supplement what she is missing right now?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

s.t.s.

(oh yeah, I know I mispelled "shepherd" in my user name)


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I can't help on the supplementation part but GOOD LUCK with a pup so young. You'll want to really work on bite inhibition because pups taken too early usually don't know how hard to bite because they haven't worked on bite inhibition. Basically, you WANT your pup to mouth you and bite you and when you think the bite is too much (anything more than a soft mouthing), you want to yelp and walk away, ending the play session. Do this OFTEN because your pup needs to learn how to control her bite pressure!

Make sure to sign up for puppy classes as soon as you have clearance from your vet. Best of luck on the baby!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would make sure to use a good high quality puppy food. The most important thing she is missing out on however is socialization.* Here is a link: Critical Socialization Periods * which has information on the socialization a pup gets, check out the section on weeks 5-7 to see what your pup is missing. You will need to do what you can to teach her what she would have learned from her mother/littermates. Bite inhibition is a big one. If you have other dogs hopefully they might teach her some of how to interact with other dogs which she missed out on learned from her littermates. As mentioned it is also important to get her in a puppy class as soon as the vet clears her for it (8 weeks or older.)
The link I posted will also give you information on what you can do to help socialize her yourself.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I brought Chama home at 5 weeks old. She is now a few months short of 14 years old. The premature separation from her litter did not cause any health problems. I had a german shepherd at the time who was a wonderful companion and role model for Chama. Do you know anyone with an easygoing older dog with whom you can socialize your puppy? I think this early dog socialization was key for Chama because I didn't have any problems with bite inhibition or anything else. Good luck and good for you for asking questions!


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Chicagocanine, thank you for your response. I am currently feeding her Royal Canin large puppy food. We started some positive reinforcement training today with beef hotdogs. Not a whole lot of progress, but some! I only have two other cats, but I do have some neighbors that have dogs. I was thinking about asking them that if their dogs were current in vaccinations, would they mind helping me with the socialization. Good idea?

BowWowMeow, glad to hear a success story. I am ready to do everything in my power to turn this circumstance into a positive.

So far, day two is going great. A little play and LOTS of sleep. Is that normal for a 5 weeker?

Here is a poor quality pic of Sam I took last night.

Thank you everyone!

s.t.s.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

and it looks like a didn't spell advice right either. need sleep......


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Sam Good luck having a pup so young is so different then having one at 8 or 10 weeks.

The pup will sleep alot at that age. If I remember correctly it was like an hour at a time every hour or so. You dont get much sleep, that much I do remember.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Puppies do sleep a lot. I don't think much training will stick until she's 8 to 12 weeks old so you can probably relax a bit on that front.


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

We brought Jake home at 6 weeks. He would wake up and do all his puppy stuff for about an hour. Then he'd sleep for an hour to an hour and a half. Then we'd do it all over again. At night he slept for a couple of hours at a time before needing to go out.

He kept the same schedule until about 8 weeks old. Then he'd stay up a little longer, sleep an hour, and repeat. 

At 10 weeks, he was up for 3 hours at a stretch before needing a nap. Now at 12 weeks, he's up for 4 hours and then down for about 45 minutes. Unless he hears something that needs checking out!

Good luck with your little one!


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Good deal, that's exactly what Sam is doing. Up for an hour, down for a little more. Rinse and repeat.



> Originally Posted By: Jake's MomHe kept the same schedule until about 8 weeks old.


Only 3 more weeks to go!!!!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't have any advice to give but jsut had to say your pup is soooo darn cute!


----------

